# Glucose Tolerance Test. What they don't warn you about!



## pickles

I had my GTT yesterday morning. The glucose stuff was yukky and NOT Lucozade like some ladies get. 

Anyway baby was bouncing around like a gymnast for quite a while yesterday and was active into the evening. 

Normally she's been waking me up around 5am jumping around. But this morning nothing. I rolled over into positions she really doesn't like me being in and normally goes crazy trying to get me to move. 

By this time I was really worried, so I got up and ready for work and had some cereal and a cup of tea. Still no movement. So I rang the hosptial and they asked me to come in. 

The midwife found her heartbeat straight away but still no movement. 
After a while baby woke up a bit and I felt a few small kicks. 

It turns out that some babies move around so much after all that glucose, that they tire themselves out and have a "down" day afterwards. 

It scared the living crap out of me. But always remember if you're worried, get it checked out.


----------



## scuffer

It's horrible stuff, but then I don't even like Lucazade. 

It must have been a worry with the baby not moving, I seem to remember something similar.

We've just realised my partner can't get the morning off while I have my test so I need to rearrange it (I think chasing a toddler round the waiting room may affect the result). Am vaguely tempted to cancel as this is my 3rd pregnancy and I've never had any problems with blood sugar in pregnancy (my Mum is diabetic, hence the test) but I can't find any info on whether you should have it done every time. Does anyone know?


----------



## sammiesmile

i dont want mine done they say gotta have it done as lots of family history but having a section anyway wud it really matter


----------



## pickles

I had to have it as my DS was 10.5lb when he was born and I have a high bmi.


----------



## FierceAngel

i think its best to know if you have gd as the baby may have high sugar level wen born if you have it x


----------



## scuffer

I'm a little bit put off as my bmi is normal and both my baby's have been less than 8lb. My Mum got type 2 diabetes when she was in her 60s but controls it with diet, it's her fault I've got to go! I will call and try to rearrange the appointment.


----------



## spring_baby

This is my 4th pregnancy and I have big babies so I always have the glucose test at the end of the day any test they want to do if it keeps my baby safe then I am all for it.
Dont recall being given lucozade (lucky mums that got that) just a sweet thick liquid will be having mine I assume in the next couple of weeks, I am sure my consultant will give me the forms when I see her on tues x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I would def recommend you have it Ladies even if your BMI is normal and you dont have a family history and have had normal pregnancies before. 

Oliver was born weighing 10lb 5oz and my BMI was perfectly normal, no family history infact no risk factors at all which was why I was never sent for a GTT then. Upon delivering him he was born with a breathing problem apparently babes born to GD mummies can be born with lung/breathing problems and of course are likely to be of high birth weight which can be a struggle to deliver. He was whisked to neonatal unit and spent 5 days on there to control his breathing, once he came home we had endless problems trying to get him to feed because he simply behaved like someone having an asthma attack. It was a scary and frightening time for us :(

This pregnancy I insisted I was monitored although Olivers birth weight and my BMI now make me a risk factor anyway. I had my first GTT at 16wks which was THE worst experience of my pregnancy so far and I have struggled a fair bit with one thing or another I can tell you. This was normal but I am to have another one on the 20th of this month because I am told although normal at 16wks in the 10wks inbetween the GTT has an high percentage of changing :wacko: So heres me bricking it and even getting DH to accompany me this time because I am wimping out already however I know I must brave it although its not pleasant AT ALL because I need to make sure my Little Man is ok :thumbup: I was told by my consultant after delivering Oliver I would struggle to deliver another baby naturally if s/he is bigger and so I def need to avoid that :thumbup:

Ladies please go for your GTT even though its the pits believe me I wont turn it down even though I know exactly what am letting myself in for and am not happy one iota :nope:


----------



## Cattia

I have mine in a couple of weeks. I have low BMI but my dad has type 2 diabetes which is why I have to have it. I had one last time as well and I found that drinking that sugary drink having not been allowed to eat anything made me feel really spaced out and light headed. It was a good excuse for a massive fry-up once the two hours were done though!


----------



## Emmea12uk

I had low bmi and a my father has type two, I was so healthy but I ended up with gd. This time I am monitoring my levels at home at they are creeping up. I think I have it again.

Babies who have too much blood sugar can have under developed lungs and also suffer hypoglyceamic shock after birth. They can also suffer developmentally in the future and have a higher risk of learning problems. 

Better to be safe than sorry. At the end of the day it is just a yukky drink and a blood test or two. Well worth it if you ask me.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Thanks for posting this, Mine hasnt been kicking as much as usual lately and when he does its very very light kicks where i start to think if im imaging it or not lol. But he is kicking away tonight so i feel more assurused but i will remember this when i have to have mine.


----------



## Purple_poppy

My OB office has all ladies do it.


----------



## Mother of 4

I've never had GD with any of my 4 pregnancies but it's a routine test here whether your BMI is high or not. I just have to make sure I have someone with me as I have 2 young children AND I passed out in the bathroom at the dr's office.


----------



## SoonToBeMum

i have to have one done at the end of next month, im taking my mum with me because OH is at work and from what iv read i dont want to be going alone :nope:


----------



## Green Lady

SoonToBeMum said:


> i have to have one done at the end of next month, im taking my mum with me because OH is at work and from what iv read i dont want to be going alone :nope:

God, why, what happens? They booked me in for one of these in April as my dad has type 2 diabetes. It sounded pretty straightforeward to me but now I'm a little freaked out! :wacko:


----------



## chels24uk

i was meant to have mine on friday. Got there, spending money i dont have on taxi (and then getting drenched finding a blooming bus stop to get home after) Just for them to send me home because they had booked me in a week to early! Wasnt happy. Back there this friday now. 
How much of the drink do they give you? Little worried as I gag when i have to have something i dont like!! Dont really wanna go myself, but id hate myself if something went wrong when it could have been avoided just by going to these tests


----------



## SoonToBeMum

Green Lady said:


> SoonToBeMum said:
> 
> 
> i have to have one done at the end of next month, im taking my mum with me because OH is at work and from what iv read i dont want to be going alone :nope:
> 
> God, why, what happens? They booked me in for one of these in April as my dad has type 2 diabetes. It sounded pretty straightforeward to me but now I'm a little freaked out! :wacko:Click to expand...

iv just heard that its not a very nice experience, i get really woozey after a bloodtest, so god knows what im going to feel like after 2 :wacko:


----------



## Mother of 4

I had no problems with my glucose testing with my first 3 pregnancies...just my last one after the bloodwork I passed out. You may do just fine and have no problems. I wouldn't worry about it as it may not even bother you :) I only have to drink the stuff and then do bloodwork and I'm done... I don't have to do the 2 hr waiting then another blood draw.


----------



## jjbump

Interesting, ladies. I am due to have mine done soon, but not sure what to expect. Is the drink so bad it makes you ill? Hope not! Also, how do they take the blood - is a needle kept in you the whole time or do they take a drop of blood from your finger?


----------



## CandyApple19

thankfully i never experienced this with my son.. i'm not sure whether ill go for my GTT this time round, perhaps i will anyways just to make sure.


----------



## caydensmom

I had gd with my first son. SO I know I will be doing a test this time around. The only horrible thing I hate is how they have to time you and I also hate how they have to prick your finger. But the funny thing is I had gd and my baby wasn't big at all. He was only 6lbs 10 0z!! I HATED having to monitor my blood sugar levels OMG I hated that sooo much.


----------



## Green Lady

SoonToBeMum said:


> Green Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoonToBeMum said:
> 
> 
> i have to have one done at the end of next month, im taking my mum with me because OH is at work and from what iv read i dont want to be going alone :nope:
> 
> God, why, what happens? They booked me in for one of these in April as my dad has type 2 diabetes. It sounded pretty straightforeward to me but now I'm a little freaked out! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> iv just heard that its not a very nice experience, i get really woozey after a bloodtest, so god knows what im going to feel like after 2 :wacko:Click to expand...

I didn't much like the idea of fasting with the baby, but I haven't had a problem with blood tests so far and they've already turned me into a human pincushion! The midwife mentioned something about a finger prick so I hope they don't do a full blood test. The only time I've had problems with bloods was when I gave blood, got really dizzy afterwards.

I know it's all important but still, tests arg! :argh:


----------



## CandyApple19

in my experience with my son it was two full blown blood tests, one from each arm.


----------



## foxforce

Hi 

My mw has booked me in for mine think it's at 24 weeks? Can't remember exactly.

What exactly happens? mw warned me to take a book as you are sat around alot :(


----------



## CandyApple19

you basically go in, they ask you for ur name and make sure they have ur notes, then they'll take ur blood for the first time and then give you a drink of glucose stuff....then you have too wait around for a couple of hrs, i cant remember exactly how long (so do bring something to do) and then they'll call u back when its time to take your second load of tests. after that i cant remember but i think they just let you go after that and if theres any problems your midwife will call you and tell you.xx But when i had mine done it was two proper blood tests not a finger prick.


----------



## foxforce

CandyApple19 said:


> you basically go in, they ask you for ur name and make sure they have ur notes, then they'll take ur blood for the first time and then give you a drink of glucose stuff....then you have too wait around for a couple of hrs, i cant remember exactly how long (so do bring something to do) and then they'll call u back when its time to take your second load of tests. after that i cant remember but i think they just let you go after that and if theres any problems your midwife will call you and tell you.xx But when i had mine done it was two proper blood tests not a finger prick.

Thanks.... And you can't eat all this time? Its will be torture for me :lol:
Bloodwork of any sort don't bother me just the sitting around on an empty stomach booo


----------



## SoonToBeMum

luckily mines at half 9 in the morning, so i wont have to wait that long, mums promised me a harvester after so thats whats getting me through :haha:


----------



## CandyApple19

unfortunatly foxforce u cant eat AT ALL. or have chewing gum, or any sugary drinks... so eat tons the night before (i did) it made it a bit more bearable tbh....


----------



## alexis28

I had mine this morning and would warn you to take the day off just in case. I wished they had warned me how I would possibly feel.

I had meetings at work so had no choice but to come in, however it has left me feeling really tired and quite sick. All I want to do is go to bed!!!

So if you can i think it's best to take the day off just to be safe


----------



## MariaF

Thanks so much everyone for the advice!!!

I need to have one because I have PCOS and ob/gyn said Im in the higher risk bracket.
Is it also true that you can't have any food since 8pm the previous night?


----------



## chocolate

I had this done in my first pregnancy and was so worried about drinking the stuff after what I heard about it, struggled to get it to my lips, then drank it down in one quickly and was like 'what was all the fuss over, its fine'! I couldnt eat from about 9pm the night before so just had a big meal and then a bowl of cereal but this time my test is 9am and sometimes I dont eat till 10am so should be used to it.

Just take a book or something and a sugary snack and a low gi snack for straight after when your done, maybe an orange juice and a wholemeal sarnie. I wouldnt have wanted to drive without eating first as tend to get low sugar levels.

Anyway, DS1 I was so careful with diet and maybe too much as we was born at 6 pounds 8 oz and had low sugar levels so they had to give him some formula to get levels up, DS2 I thought well I cant have it that bad as DS1 was so small so I ate what I wanted and he was 8 pounds, but he was long so about right.

Needless to say theyve ordered me testing at 16 weeks and 26 weeks, will enjoy the 2 hours sat on my bum doing nothing ha ha


----------



## dizz

Had one, get re-tested in the next couple of weeks just in case. 

Ours they call you in at 8.30am - you join the line of pregnant women all there for exactly the same thing, they do initial bloods and an initial fingerpoke test then give you a big cup of lucozade to drink within 10 minutes and get you to sit in the waiting room for 2 hours.

That was the worst bit of the last one for me honestly - our ante-natal waiting room has such uncomfortable chairs that I was in blooming agony by the end of that waiting time (this time I'm taking a flipping cushion)... 2 hours and a bit later (or a lot if they forget you like they did me - someone had put my notes in the wrong pile) they call you back in for another set of bloods and that's it - phonecall later on if there's owt to worry about basically.

Midwife's spotted I'm back in for round 2 and has given me the blood envelopes to do the bloods she would have taken the following week since they're jabbing me anyway - so at least I avoid one set of being jabbed at.


----------



## Noelle610

I think they must do this differently where I am. My experience was not like a lot of yours. I just had mine done today - no fasting was necessary, with the exception of the 30 minutes before the test. I did not have blood drawn prior to drinking the drink. It wasn't bad at all - kind of like flat orange soda. Not exactly tasty... but not terrible in any way ;) Then I had to wait exactly an hour. I could only drink water during that time, but since it was only an hour it wasn't a big deal. Then they took blood and a urine sample and said they would call if they were any concerns. I've felt absolutely fine today!


----------

